# Ein ganzes Forum Offline Verfügbar machen?



## foxx21 (14. Februar 2002)

Hallo da ich jetzt zuhause offline bin und aufs tutorials.de forum nicht verzichten will , dachte ich mir ob das irgendwie funktioniert sich das ganze forum offline verfügbar zu machen , ich meine damit alle bis dort hin erstellten beiträge durchlesen zu können. ich habe da mal was von einem programm "webzip" gehört oder wie mach ich das jetzt am besten


-thx


foxx21


----------



## Quentin (14. Februar 2002)

versuchs und einer der admins killt dich ;-) 

ich möchte mir nicht vorstellen, was da an traffic und serverressourcen draufgehen, immerhin muss der ganz schön an der datenbank rumwerkeln wenn du das komplette forum spiegeln willst



> Registrierte Mitglieder: 2,157 | Forum: 10,843 Themen mit 69,745 Beiträgen




vergiss es einfach


----------



## Christoph (14. Februar 2002)

vielleicht noch ein 56k modem*lol* frag ibiza ob der dir vielleicht mal eine CD macht*ggg*


----------



## RedZack (14. Februar 2002)

WebZip kann nur Dateien downloaden aber keine komplette Datenbank auslesen.


----------



## Robert Fischer (14. Februar 2002)

da gibt es schon einige programme dafür, mit welchen du die verschachtelungstiefe einstellst und dann startest. aber lass es lieber bleiben sonst geht die seite hier drauf. das kommt bei den vielen beiträgen schon einem DOS-Angriff nahe. Möchte nicht wissen wieviel Traffic das der DB gibt.


----------



## SirNeo (14. Februar 2002)

Ich denke auch das dann der Traffic um einiges steigen wird.

Und alles offline brauch man ja auch nicht, nur die wichtigsten Themen, viel ist doppelt, einiges Überflüssig. Da müßte sich jemand die Arbeit machen und das wichtigste und beste heraussuchen. Aber wer will so etwas machen? Bzw. zumuten  ?

Ich glaube die Mods würden dir dann an den Hals gehen.


----------



## RedZack (14. Februar 2002)

Denn Mods könnte das doch eigentlich herrlich wurscht sein oder? Sorgen müsste sich der Admin machen der das dem Hoster klarmachen darf.


----------



## SirNeo (15. Februar 2002)

Stimmt hage ich nicht bedacht, den Mods dürfte das wirklich ziemlich egal sein. 

Aber was man machen könnte, ist z.B. die Tutorials in eine Zip zu packen, das dürfte noch machbar sein, allerdings muss sich dafür auch erst jemand bereit erklären.


----------



## Christoph (15. Februar 2002)

*haha*

soll doch der admin einen newbie zum mod machen und der darf suchen*gggg*

ich weiß---krankes HIRN!:{} :{} :{} :{} :{} :{}


----------



## nils11 (17. Februar 2002)

**lol*...*

oder man schreibt sich alle beiträge einfach ganz säuberlich von hand ab  . das gibt muskeln  .


----------



## Christoph (17. Februar 2002)

ich weiß was ich heute noch tu!


----------



## nils11 (18. Februar 2002)

**lol*...*

viel spaß hochi. man sieht sich dann in etwa 3 jahren wieder  .


----------



## Christoph (18. Februar 2002)

3 jahre..... 100wäre besser..

nach drei jahre wäre ich gerade mit den PS-tuts fertig*lol*


----------



## nils11 (19. Februar 2002)

*hehe...*

dann würd ich mich ja mal langsam an die arbeit machen   .


----------



## Christoph (19. Februar 2002)

ok, bin schon weg!*gg*


----------

